# first icsi



## ashers candle (May 10, 2007)

hiya everyone,
      we have our first icsi treatment on Monday 24 sept, very nervous as i have HSS and keeping fingers crossed that it's not to bad that they can't do it! xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya

sorry to hear you have ohss.....how many follies have you got? and have they done bloods?

where is pembrokeshire are you?


----------



## ashers candle (May 10, 2007)

hiya, ime frm milford haven. they haven't done bloods and ive got bout 28 on thurs


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you will be fine,i know a girl who had 50 and she got to et and has a baby boy now, she had tx at caru

im in clunderwen near narberth?

how long you been trying hun?


----------



## ashers candle (May 10, 2007)

only three years but it seems alot longer! i admire you for being strong for so long, not sure if i wud b! the doc's say we have a gud chance cos i'm young and have nothing wrong with me, my husband has a poor count and mobility tho xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how old are you hun?

some on us pembs girls have a little meet up now and then if you fancy it.

who is your con?

sorry for all the questions


----------



## ashers candle (May 10, 2007)

i'm 23 in 2 weeks. whats con?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

consultate

janet evans?

good luck hunni


----------



## ashers candle (May 10, 2007)

i'm not up 2 date with all the jargon lol. It's grace jones, she's nice and seems confident! is yours janet evans? r there many i women in pembs then?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

there are a few girls in pembs

grace has done both of my egg collections and 3 of my transfers, she is lovely

how much drugs are you on, you respond very very well


----------



## ashers candle (May 10, 2007)

i was on 0.5 suprecur 4 6 weeks  and the 150 puregon 10 days and gradually reduced the past 3 days had had my last one of 25 2day! they make me feel quite painful and tired the past couple of days! how did you get on with the injections? my husband is quite concerned bout the mens room and was woundering what your partner said it was like?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

has he not done a sperm sample there?

i think the mens room will be different now as they have moved.

my dh said it has a sofa and some arty pics of the wall and urinal and sink, it has instructions of how to wash hands etc and tell him to look in the draws!!!


----------



## ashers candle (May 10, 2007)

how romantic lol. wots ure nxt stage of ure treatment?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we are gona try again in jan/feb

have follow up on the 1st nov and have loads of questions as always


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I've been reading your posts.

Kara ... hope you are well

Welcome Ashers Candle.  It made me chuckle about your DH being quite concerned about the men's room.  We stick needles and drugs into ourselves for 6 weeks and they are concerned about the men's room ... lol

Andi


----------



## ashers candle (May 10, 2007)

lets hope that will be a good start to the new year for u then!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah and not the start to another crappy year lol

is you trigger tonght?


----------



## ashers candle (May 10, 2007)

yeh i know the men always have the easy options lol.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

don't they just.....ec is good though lol the drugs are brill.

not sure what the new clinic is like as i haven't been there yet


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara, DH didn't know about what was in the drawers


----------



## ashers candle (May 10, 2007)

trigger?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

andi didn't he look?

there wasn't much my dh said...and it looked like someone brought there favorite as there were just a few torn out pages lol 

can't be easy though even with material?

trigger, the hcg shot


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara,

I think he just wanted it over with


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

andi bless

he has to do it again, but not sure if they have a new mens room ........my dh said it doesn't take long lol


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I think it's the least he can do after what I'm gonna go through


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

very true....think my dh is rather use to it now


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I guess they get as used to it as we do after all the investigations and procedures etc and we're all in the same boat there trying to achieve a BFP so dignity goes way out the window


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my dh was with me when i had a hycsoy

does anyone know if the new place is big enough so dh's can come in for ec?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Is the lack of room the reason they aren't there for EC then?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah the last place was small


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

But they are obviously allowed in for ET? (conception)


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara, have you ever considered doing a diary?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i do have a diary on another site hun

he is allowed in for et and its cool you see if on the screen

the first et we had we saw our embryos before but they don't do that now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

www.fertilityzone.co.uk is where my diary is

its a long one and only started with the last fresh cycle

i tried to pm you this but your full, the website address might be removed by the mods,,,im not sure though



/links


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Kara, I've saved in the my favourites.

I must get my box emptied then


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

btw nether of you will be there at concpetion lol

right im off to chill

sory for taking over your thread fellow pembs girls, make sure you update up after ec?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ashers Candle,

Good luck for Monday <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F9%255F12%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Sending lots of    for you

Andi x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck for tomorrow, looking froward to hearing from you


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Ashers .. 

Just reading the thread, best of luck tomorrow babe xx keep positive it will happen xx

  

Let us know how you get on xx

love Starky

x


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

starkymind said:


> Hi Ashers ..
> hiya girls,
> good luck ashers we are in the same situation me fine dh low sperms !!! us girls have all the pain but dont mind hoping for good news, we have appointment tues 26th (2days) think we start txt then
> kara, hiya was very sorry to hear your bad news lets hope next times your turn!!!!!! we have appoint tues think for dr can u tell me what happens
> emma x


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Ashers

Just wanted to wish you good luck for tomorrow.

Becky x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

asher

good luck, looking forward to hearing all about it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

any news hunni?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Ashers,

Hope you're okay?

Andi x


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

hi girls, we are all the jouney now thinking of txt every minute of the day ! wishing and hoping for positive news !
ema x


----------

